# 28Jan17 Ling



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm posting this not to brag about it but I haven't posted in a long time and I thought it was controversial/cool enough to post.

Two us of gents were out simply to find some bonito for deep drop fishing as the prices have gone sky-high. Working from west to east pulling some skinnies over three barges then on eastward toward liberty ship area following activity where we could find it... water was an ugly tea color... clearing past the tideline... some birds around the area... when I thought I saw what appeared to be one of those brown ones (I really couldn't believe it I had to convince myself)... I had a 4 oz diamond jig on my sustain and I pitched it out and got eaten hard. The rest is history. Call it what you want but there it is. Still a cobia in January. 2017 seems ok  so far #betterthanlastyearalready lol









Of note, the gaff man and I were on the boat last year when I saw my first one. He is a good shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW! January Cobia!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow- nice catch! Goes with that pier king caught earlier this month!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

January Cobia!! Congrats on the first one!! The YELLOW butterflies never left!Sssh!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Is that a Unicorn fish?
Dang man awesome feat and you took the crown!!
Congrats 100 X.
I just made a joke today said we are probably missing the big schools of Ling right now because of this crazy weather.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks bro. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Congrats 

Sent from my H1611 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats.

This link indicates that water temp at the buoy 115 mi SSE of Pensacola is nearly 75 degrees.

https://www.wunderground.com/MAR/buoy/42039.html


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

That is extremely unusual! Nice catch


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Fingers crossed this is an omen for an awesome fishing year!


----------

